

Xyzzy (& Erik Naggum) - swah
http://perpelle.wordpress.com/2010/05/12/xyzzy/#more-654
Asked for the woman who wrote about Erik Naggum in a submission yesterday for pictures of Xyzzy, here they are.
======
swah
It's always nice to put a face on a name...

